# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Բաց նամակ Հայաստանի Նախագահին հայ ֆուտբոլասերների կողմից

## Վարդանանք

Հայ ֆուտբոլասերները նամակ են հղել երկրի նախագահին՝ օգնություն խնդրելով նրանից: Այդ ամենի մասին կարդացեք այստեղ.
http://www.footlife.am/index.php?nam...op=view&id=151

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կներեք էլի, էս Ռուսիո ցարի՞ն էք նամակ գրել:

----------


## ars83

Նախ, նամակը ինչո՞ւ չի գրված ՀՀ պետական լեզվով։  :Angry2: 
Երկրորդը, ՀՀ նախագահը պետք է ֆուտբոլի նման հարցերով զբաղվի՞։ Նախարար, բան, չկա՞ դրա համար։

----------


## Մեղսավոր

> Նախ, նամակը ինչո՞ւ չի գրված ՀՀ պետական լեզվով։


էէէհ ախպեր ջան, գնա  armfootball.com/forum  մի քանի օր անցկացրա, հարցիդ պատասխանը կտեսնաս:

----------


## Սամվել

Ճիշտ ու ակնհայտ բաներ էին գրած...

Հուսով եմ սառւշույցը կշարժվի...

Հակառակ դեպքում պետքա բոլոր ֆուտբոլասերներով բոյկետենք Ֆեդերացիային.. խաղերին չգնանք և այլն... մինչև Ռուբոն լքի... 

Աչքիս Ռուսերեն են գրել որ Ռուբոն չհասկանա  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հայերեն գրելուց ճիշտը սխա՞լ կդառնար Սամ: Աննորմալությունա հայը Հայաստանի նախագահին ռուսերեն բաց նամակ գրի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հայերեն գրելուց ճիշտը սխա՞լ կդառնար Սամ: Աննորմալությունա հայը Հայաստանի նախագահին ռուսերեն բաց նամակ գրի:


Չէ այ ախպեր ես էլ եմ ասում ճիշտը Հայերեն գրելն էլ...

Ուղակի կարողա՞ պատճառ կա... Օրինակ 
1. էտ սայտը Ռուսալեզույա...
2. Ամենահավանականը որ հասկանան նաև արտերկրում ապրող Հայերի այն մասը որոնք Հայերեն կարդալ չգիտեն
3. ՈՐ Ռուբոն Չջոգի որ իրանից են բողոքում  :LOL: 

Բայց դե իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ կլիներ լիներ Հայերեն Լեզվով.. + թարգմանած Ռուսերեն ու Անգլերեն.. որ բոլոր Հայերին հասկանալի լիներ...

----------


## PygmaliOn

> *Բաց նամակ Հայաստանի հանրապետության նախագահին*
> 
> Հարգելի պարոն նախագահ
> 
> 
> Մենք՝ հայկական ֆուտբոլի բազմահազար երկրպագուներս խնդրում ենք Ձեր միջամտությունը աշխարհի թիվ մեկ մարզաձևը Հայաստանում վերջնական փլուզումից փրկելու համար:
> 2002 թվականին Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան գլխավորեց Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը:Պետք է խոստովանել որ շատերը դրական ընդունեցին սույն փաստը,քանզի Հայրապետյանն արդեն հասցրել էր վայելել ֆուտբոլային հասարակության համակրանքը:Շատերի համար նա հայտնի էր որպես ֆուտբոլային մագնատ և հայկական ֆուտբոլի մեծ երկրպագու,"Փյունիկ" ֆուտբոլային ակումբի հիմնադիր,որն իր առջև դրել էր մարզական առավելագույնս խնդիրներ,որի իրականացման համար առաջին անգամ Հայաստան հրավիրվեցին արտասահմանցի մարզիչներ և ֆուտբոլիստներ:Լրացուցիչ լիցք հաղորդեց նաև պրն Հայրապետյանի ֆինանսական կենսունակությունը,հաշվի առնելով ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիային ժառանգություն թողած խղճուկ ֆինանսական միջոցները:ՈՒնեցանք առաջին փոքր հաջողությունները միջազգային մրցասպարեզներում:
> Ամեն ինչ կարծես ընթանում էր նորմալ ,սակայն սկսեցին ի հայտ գալ բացասական երևույթներ, կապված ֆեդերացիայի աշխատանքի հետ:Առաջին բախումը "Արարատ" ֆուտբոլային ակումբի ղեկավարության հետ էր ,որից հետո հետևեց նշված ակումբի որակազրկումը Հայաստանի առաջնությունից:Այս գործողությունները ֆուտբոլասերների մեծամասնության համար պատճառ չհանդիսացան հետագայում վստահելու ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիային՝ հանձինս նրա նախագահի:Սակայն մինչև օրս ծավալվող իրադարձությունները ստիպեցին ֆուտբոլասերների բացարձակ մեծամասնությանը փոխել իրենց կարծիքը Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի թեկնածությունը որպես ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահի պաշտոնում տեսնելու հարցում:
> Բազմաթիվ հերյուրանքները նախկինում վաստակավոր ֆուտբոլիստների,ներկա ֆուտբոլիստների,արտասահմանյան մարզիչների նկատմամբ,"Փյունիկ" ֆուտբոլային ակումբի խայտառակ և անպատվաբեր փախուստը ադրբեջանական Նեֆթչիի հետ հանդիպումից (վառ հիշատակ Արցախում զոհված ազատամարտիկներին) և բազմաթիվ այլ կարգի բացասական երևույթներ ստիպում են մեզ դիմելու ձեր օգնությանը նաև այն պարզ պատճառով, որ Դուք համարվում եք մեր ֆուտբոլի ամենամեծ երկրպագուներից մեկը և բոլորս հասկանում ենք ֆուտբոլի դերը նաև Հայաստանի քաղաքական և տնտեսական կյանքում:
> ...


ես էլ հայերեն տարբերակը, ընդհանուր կազմակերպչական աշխատանքը ինչքան ինձ թվաց կատարվում է  այստեղ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ այ ախպեր ես էլ եմ ասում ճիշտը Հայերեն գրելն էլ...
> 
> Ուղակի կարողա՞ պատճառ կա... Օրինակ 
> 1. էտ սայտը Ռուսալեզույա...
> 2. Ամենահավանականը որ հասկանան նաև արտերկրում ապրող Հայերի այն մասը որոնք Հայերեն կարդալ չգիտեն
> 3. ՈՐ Ռուբոն Չջոգի որ իրանից են բողոքում 
> 
> Բայց դե իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ կլիներ լիներ Հայերեն Լեզվով.. + թարգմանած Ռուսերեն ու Անգլերեն.. որ բոլոր Հայերին հասկանալի լիներ...


տարբերակ 4. մեր <<նախագեն>> հայերեն չգիտի

----------


## REAL_ist

հիմա չհասկացա հայերեն տարբերակնեն ուղարկել թե ռուսերենը :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Սամվել

> հիմա չհասկացա հայերեն տարբերակնեն ուղարկել թե ռուսերենը


ԻՆչի Բաց նամակը ուղարկու՞մ են  :Think: 
Էնքան որ տպագրում են ոնց որ

----------


## REAL_ist

վայմ ուղղարկումեն, ուղղարկի բացը նրանում որ սաղ տեղեր դնումեն որ ով ուզի կարա տենա

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Կներեք էլի, էս Ռուսիո ցարի՞ն էք նամակ գրել:


ՏԵՂԻՆ ասեցիր,  :Hands Up:  :Ok: 

Իսկականից թե… Ինչու՞ ռուսերեն… Չլինի Ռուսաստանի թիմի համար են գրել, միամիտ տեղը Պուծինի անունը սխալմամաբ գրել են Սարգսյան :LOL:

----------


## Nareco

Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է: 
Հայերեն տարբերակն ուղարկվել է հայալեզու թերթերին, իսկ ռուսերեն տարբերակը` ռուսալեզու:
Հարգանքներով:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Նախ, նամակը ինչո՞ւ չի գրված ՀՀ պետական լեզվով։ 
> Երկրորդը, ՀՀ նախագահը պետք է ֆուտբոլի նման հարցերով զբաղվի՞։ Նախարար, բան, չկա՞ դրա համար։


Իսկ շախմատի համար նախարար բան չկա, որ անձամբա զբաղվում?
Կամ բա ինչի էր ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ Գյուլլին հիշել, թող շախմատի մրցաշարի կանչեր?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ շախմատի համար նախարար բան չկա, որ անձամբա զբաղվում?
> Կամ բա ինչի էր ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ Գյուլլին հիշել, թող շախմատի մրցաշարի կանչեր?


Նախագեն նաև շախտամի ֆեդերացիայի նախագեն է, այնպես ինչպես Ռուբոն ֆուտբոլի: 

Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի, էտ նոյեմբերի 19-ին, ի՞նչ ա եղել: Անկեղծ ներողություն եմ խնդրում անտեղյակությանս համար:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

փյունիկին անամոթաբար սարքին չեմպիոն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> փյունիկին անամոթաբար սարքին չեմպիոն:


Այ ձեր ցավը տանեմ, անամոթաբար երկրի նախագահ են սարքում, դուք Փյունիկի չեմպիոն սարքվելու վրա եք ջղայնանում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էրկուսի վրա էլ ջղայնանում ենք  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էրկուսի վրա էլ ջղայնանում ենք


Ուղղակի մի քիչ պարադոքսալ ա վիճակը, էլի - շինված նախագահին բողոքում ենք չեմպիոն շինելու համար:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տրիբուն ջան էտ նամակը ես չեմ գրել: Ու անիմաստ եմ համարում իրան տենց նամակ գրելը:

----------

